# Bilder in einem Ordner zählen!



## maeg (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich brauche für mein PHP Script eine Anzahl, wieviel Bilder in einem bestimmten Ordner liegen. Wie bringe ich es PHP bei, dass es die Anzahl der Bilder aus dem Ordner "personal" auslesen soll?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

MfG, Magnus


----------



## kevkev (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Du läßt den inhalt des Ordners auslesen, und überprüfts beim auslesen ob die dateiendung, z.b. jpg, oder gif ist.

Ich ca. 5 minuten bekommst du ein beispiel !

gruß kevin


----------



## kevkev (23. Mai 2005)

hallo,

Hier das script:

```
<?php
$dirname = "img"; //Pfad zum Ordner
$ext = array("jpg", "png", "jpeg", "gif"); //Dateitypen die _nur_ angezeigt werden sollen

$files = array();
if($handle = opendir($dirname)) {
	while(false !== ($file = readdir($handle)))
		for($i=0;$i<sizeof($ext);$i++)
		if(strstr($file, ".".$ext[$i]))
			$files[] = $file;
			closedir($handle);
}

//Im Array $files hast du nun alle Dateien, die die Endung, die bei $ext angegeben worden sind
foreach ($files as $string){
	echo $string."<br>"; 
}

//Nun die Bilddateien zählen und ausgeben
$bilder = count($files);
echo "Es sind <b>".$bilder."</b> im Ordner <b>".$dirname."</b>"." vorhanden.<br>";
?>
```

Bei fragen einfach posten !

Gruß Kevin


----------



## maeg (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Kevin,

funktioniert alles einwandfrei! Vielen Dank 

MfG, Maeg


----------



## kevkev (23. Mai 2005)

Kein problem !

Gruß Kevin


----------



## forsterm (24. Mai 2005)

maeg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...alles einwandfrei! Vielen Dank ...


 
Dann markier den Beitrag doch bitte als erledigt.

mfg
forsterm


----------

